# Wärmeleitpads für Grafikkarten



## boomshak-a-lackA (4. Januar 2009)

*Wärmeleitpads für Grafikkarten*

Hi all, 
Ich bin am überlegen welche Stärke/Dicke am geeignetsten ist, für eine g80 640MB 96 Shader 8800GTS. 

Das Pad aber eventuell auch in anderen Bereichen einsetzen kann, wie Grafikkarten Ram vom Laptop, andere Grafikkarten oder bei einigen Chipsätzen, also überall im PC wo der Abstand zu Groß ist für Wärmeleitpaste.

Ich denke 1mm wird so der Standard sein im PC-Bereich.
Würde gerne eure Meinungen dazu lesen. 

PS. Hier ein paar Links:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Wärmeleitklebepad 3M NVXP3 (1 Stück) Wärmeleitklebepad 15x15x1mm (1 Stück) 17011

Caseking.de » PC-Zubehör » Wärmeleitpaste » Akasa AK-TT12-80 Thermal Adhesive Tape

(Conrad Electronic - System Information)
ka. warum der Conrad link nicht geht aber man findet die Pads unter:
Computer...- PC Lüfter Kühler- Wärmeleitprodukte- Wärmeleitfolien- Bergquist und/oder Kerafol (sind Hersteller Marken!) .


----------



## Medina (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wärmeleitpads für Grafikkarten*

Hä, wie der Abstand u groß für Paste...Paste ist nur hauchdünn aufzutragen, dnner als nen Pad.


----------



## boomshak-a-lackA (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wärmeleitpads für Grafikkarten*

Bei der GPU der Grafikkarter selber benutzt man Wärmeleitpaste schon klar, aber die Spannungswandler und der Grafikspeicher hat so um die 0,5 bis 1mm Luft- abstand zum Kühlkörper.


----------



## Medina (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wärmeleitpads für Grafikkarten*

Ist der Originalkühler drauf oder haste nen anderen montiert?


----------



## boomshak-a-lackA (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wärmeleitpads für Grafikkarten*

Original Kühler.
Ich habe nur die Graka geputzt, und am Speicher waren Pads statt Paste.
Am Anfang dachte ich mir OK, dann schmierst halt überall Paste drauf, aber der Kühlerboden hat gar keinen direkten Kontakt mit dem GDDR.
Die dicken Pads überbrücken fast einen Millimeter.


----------



## DanielX (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wärmeleitpads für Grafikkarten*

Ja da wirst du wohl nicht um ein Pad herrum kommen.

Ich würde mir das aus dem ersten Link bestellen.



> Stärke: variablel von ca. 0,5 bis 1,5mm



Also kannst damit lücken von 0,5 - 1,5mm schließen, das sollte doch reichen oder nicht?

MfG DanielX


----------



## boomshak-a-lackA (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wärmeleitpads für Grafikkarten*

Ja das aus dem ersten Link würde schon gehen, aber da ich öfters an PCs herumbastle und auch Sauber mache, wollte ich wissen ob damit schon jemand Erfahrung hat, also wo das Pad schon überall zum Einsatz kam und ob ein "universal" pad also ich vermute 1mm zu 90%+ ausreicht. 

Ich hab hier lauter Fläschchen Paste, Reinigungzeug, Druckluft und bin damit immer ausgekommen und jetzt wird halt mein Sortiment vergrößert.  Aber mit 15x15 komm ich da nicht lange aus und ich weiß auch noch nicht wie hoch die Liefergebühren sind (bin aus Österreich) deswegen meine frage.

Vielleicht habe ich ja auch die Falsche Überschrift gewählt, tut mir Leid  aber für die 8800gts brauche ich das Pad aber als erstes.

Am Liebsten wäre mir ja so ein 100x100 vom Conrad, weil der ist nicht so weit weg ist, dort kann ich auch hinfahren. 

MFG boom


----------



## boomshak-a-lackA (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wärmeleitpads für Grafikkarten*

Habe es jetzt selber rausgefunden, 1mm im PC Bereich braucht man am meisten, und bei Grafikkarten muss man dickere Wärmeleitpaste nehmen als bei CPU, ganz wichtig.

Thema beendet


----------

